# Halloween Sales



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Don't forget to go out and hit the sales!!!!!

I don't know how it is where you live, but around here, people were hitting the post-Halloween sales hard.

I just returned from hitting two Targets, Halloween Spirit, Halloween Store and a local store called Awesome.

The acquisitions include:

- Ground Fogger
- Misting Cauldron
- Huge skull
- Two lighted JOL's
- A black glass bowl w/ tree and bats
- A black glass tray with skull
- More black roses (can't have too many of those)
- Three feather boas: black, purple and red/black
- Crystal ball
- Two "glass" cubes: one with white spider, another w/ skeleton
- Hologram Portrait of lady/witch (the frame is cheap - I'll make my own frame)
- Melamine plates and bowls: six each, orange sparkle plates, black sparkle bowls
- Two t-shirts for the boys

Oh, and my friend and I stopped for lunch. 

I'm really excited about the ground fogger. I love my regular 750 W fogger, but the low-lying fog is really cool. At $27 I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh - I forgot:

- fog machine remote timer


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

No kidding! I remember a time I could even hit Target at 75% off and still find stuff, those days are long gone. I was up early for work anyway, and made a break for Target and got a decent haul of stuff I plan to revamp for my dark carnivale idea. 

We have some Halloween Express stores and Halloween USA here - Halloween USA had started their 50% sale this past weekend I got a ground fogger for $25 and I really love it, especially for the price. So yesterday, last minute I thought to hit the Halloween stores to get one more but they were sold out everywhere. Those stores were pretty hard hit too, so I didn't even bother going there today.

We got that same glass bowl today! Wanted the black sparkle dishes, but they just had orange, oh well, not like I didn't go crazy the one year they had a really nice web designs. They still had the glass cube paperweights?! Awesome!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I was hoping to go fog-wild at target today; there were still 5 foggers on the shelf yesterday. Only one today! I snatched that puppy up along with 6 of the little pewter-looking skulls. All I could afford; I still haven't got my [email protected]#* paycheck from the movie shoot. Grr. But I love my little noggins and you can never have too many foggers!:jol: Time to make a new chiller!


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

I hope my party city wont sell out of clown costumes and masks...

Do you guys think they will have anything left on Saturday?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sales hahahahahaha----all the stores were wiped out before halloween----unless you want cutesy stuff,,,,,,,,( thats good for -v-v-'s)


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

pyro said:


> sales hahahahahaha----all the stores were wiped out before halloween----unless you want cutesy stuff,,,,,,,,( thats good for -v-v-'s)


SAME HERE there was nothing


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

My skull, ground fogger, fog controller and misting cauldron are not cutesy! LOL

I got the glass bowl, platter and cube paperweights with a witch cupboard in mind for next year..

The sparkle plates and bowls are good when bringing food to parties...

Oh - I forgot to list the 1940's wig and a pair of gloves, which have pointy "goblin" like fingers... those and the boas are for my costuming needs. 

There were a lot of things still in Halloween Express, Spirit and the Awesome shop, including items that are gorey...


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Tell Jeff At Frighteners where the feather boa sale was....


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Crossblades--I was told by somebody working at party city that they do not have sales...they just pack it up and use it again next year.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I hit Walgreens and Walmart....And added greatly to my stach...problem is I have to keep all in my van for a few days so that my wife does't go into shock when she sees the big pile.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Woohoo! I was talking to my mom today, and she mentioned seeing the Halloween stuff on sale... I bemoaned the lack of funds, and she loaned me a few bucks til my check comes... so, another fogger, some extra fluid, and 2 blacklights...!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm tapped out, plus didn't have the energy/interest to go looking today. I got a few new things this year early on. By this time, I'm ready to just pack it away and don't want anything else to store. This is the first year that I''ve really begun to think I have almost too much stuff. Yikes!


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Oct 1, 2006)

I lucked out my local Spirit had a decent amount of stuff left. I mainly wanted hooded robes and costumes.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

hehehehe! Here's our clearance scores. All 50% off. 

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

tuck said:


> Crossblades--I was told by somebody working at party city that they do not have sales...they just pack it up and use it again next year.


OMG.... that sucks...wtf?

They said they have a clown costume for 10 bucks though... its a child one. (prop)


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Grrrr.... tested my 2 foggers last night and neither one works. Dammit.

I thought I'd be in good shape. That one I bought from Vlad is a Target fogger and it puts out like a champ. Guess they went with a new manufacturer.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Better to find it out now than on the big H day, Rev. One of mine quit working 1 hour in.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Sales in Canada were almost a bust. There are no stores like Spirit out west here so all we have is Spencers Gifts which carries a few Spirit products and other stuff. I did manage to get an evil clown prop about 3 ft tall for $30, but that was almost it. With so few stores, everything gets cleared out before halloween.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

tuck said:


> Crossblades--I was told by somebody working at party city that they do not have sales...they just pack it up and use it again next year.


That's odd. Both my local Party City locations were clearing out their stuff. The only things not on clearance were the costumes and foggers.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

We were able to get quite a bit of some good stuff.
I got a lot of pictures for my study next year...
Got some fogger remotes...
A big black rat and a severed pirate head...
40ft of plastic barbed wire...
2 creepy masks...
A ton of other stuff...
All for 50% off!
.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Two latex vultures, Boris type pair of talking skulls, bag of bones, 4 crows, black light all for $60


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

CreepyCanmore said:


> Sales in Canada were almost a bust. There are no stores like Spirit out west here so all we have is Spencers Gifts which carries a few Spirit products and other stuff. I did manage to get an evil clown prop about 3 ft tall for $30, but that was almost it. With so few stores, everything gets cleared out before halloween.


Yeah. The stores here are cleaned out (and WERE cleaned out a week and a half before Halloween even hit). I went back to the party store, thinking that even if things aren't on sale, I'll price a couple of items I may want for next year. BUT they blocked off access to all their Halloween stuff in the store, apparently putting it all away to make room for Christmas.

OH And Happy Birthday Creepy Canmore!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Awww, thanks Ghoul Friday. I spent my birthday packing away my new and old stuff....sigh....I'll have to keep some out just to get my fix every once in a while.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Target Nov 2, 2007. (1) 50% off Plastic life sized skull, (1) Smoking Cauldron with mini Mister a nice mat, fogger stand and deflector, and the last box of (1) Bat-A-Bing Bat-A-Boom talking joke bats. The test function gets screwy but it did that in the store at the beginning of the season when I played with one in the box. I hope putting batteries in them alleviates the problem. But they're still fun even if one bat says one thing and the other replies with the wrong set-up and talks over the top of the other one at the same time :googly:


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Took both foggers back... one of them had a dead pump, the other was just weak as a newborn kitten and had terrible output. So I bought a couple more of those metallic skulls and called it a season.








Not a good pic but I don't have a real camera anymore.

2 blacklights @ $6.50, 2 big metallic skulls @ 4.50, 7 little metallic skulls @ $2, and a quart of fog juice @ 2.50. Which makes... um... $38.50 I think. The foggers were only 10 bucks a pop but not much of a bargain if they don't work, and I guess they could be fixed but I don't feel like buying any projects right now.

I love those little skulls. They're cast resin and pretty heavy; with the paint job I thought they were real metal until I read the label. I thought of Lilly when I saw them... they look sort of biker Halloweenish doncha think?  I'm going to pick up my niece tomorrow, I'll check to see if she has a Target near her and see if they have any more, I'd love to have a whole bunch of them. Dunno why. They just look so cool all lined up! :xbones: :xbones: :xbones:


----------



## hauntedyard (Oct 9, 2005)

I got a few more headstones and some figures, other than that not much around here.
I never figured out why people rush to get less than 50% off when you know it will hit 50 or more % off after the holiday. People grab things at 20% off gezzz wait a tad longer.
Most larger stores around here seem to store the larger items instead of reducing them

Tim


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Spirit online 10-30 I got the latex demon-donna the dead yard glow thing-porch light cover-2 scary tree faces-eye lights for 97.83
I have coming from buyinflatables.com the hearse and donna the dead skinny version ( to stand beside the hearse) both 50% off.
I also bought from walmart online but nothing on sale.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Meijer Nov 3, 2007 50% off. Adult Skelebones complete costume (I think that one's "out of print"), Michael Meyers costume (cheesy and I have a real jumpsuit but had to add this to the collection at that price), and a medium sized skull the kind I used to prop up a cauldron last year. and an 18 gal Sterlite container orange with black lid.


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

As some of you guys know, I got some early 2008 prop shopping done.

3 clown masks evil(all different.) one was 7, 13, and one came in a pack.
1 full suit - perfect, it was full sized. 15.00
1 evil clown pack (**** was awesome, got some creepy fingers w/ it, mask and upper piece of clothing.) (not the pants though...) $22.00
1 torn off foot. (looks really real, the foot has texture...) ONLY $6.50! (after bargaining... LOL)
1 bloody human victim (amazing art.. omg... looks like he was smashed.) $10

I did a really good job.

I need a pair of pants to compliment our evil clown top.

I need another complete out fit for the other mask, but that can wait till next year.

All i need now....


blood
torn cloth
pair of pants (thrift store...)
Another clown jump suit (thrift store...) (or just till next year.)
3rd strob light

As you can see... I did really good... Im really happy i got some neat stuff

PICS SOON!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I just went to Walgreens and everything is 75% off.......they had three strobe lights left and I got all three, reg 9.99 each for 2.49 each.....


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

The only thing we bought this year was a party set skull tray, serving bowl, ceramic glasses and punch set.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

hehehe we just got back from several walgreens (75%off.) We were headed to one final walmart to see what they had when I said we should hit them. We ended up doing well.

walgreens pictures by kristy510 - Photobucket


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Anyone know if Target has those LARGE gargoyles on sale? The big 3 foot ones in the garden center that were like 70 bucks.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Last weekend I went to Michaels at got 70% of the following items:
(1) Beloved Crypt figurine - .89
(2) Halloween Dark lights - 3.90 each
(1) Vampire & bats table piece - 1.80
(1) Back from the dead figurines - 1.20
(1) Spooky Adapter - 3.90

I went to AC Moore last night and got these:
(5) Halloween stamps - .25 each
(4) Scene Setters (Wicked Walls) - 1.00 each

I think I did AOK on those two trips!!!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Most of the good stuff is all gone here. And when I DO see something I get "the look" from the wife which says "don't think about, its time to concentrate on Christmas decor now".

-TM


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

Big Lots has stuff at 75% off. I found some skulls and I bought one if the talking boris skulls for $5. They had a blow up castle that was over 11 ft tall. It was originally $140, got it for $34. Our boy should enjoy this next year. They still had lots of little things, might have to make another trip.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

90% off our kmart started this morning...I cleaned them out *grin*
$300.00 worth of stuff for $30.00
5 boris skulls $2.50/each 2 animated bookshelves $1.59/each 1 talking skull in birdcage $1.99 4 animated tombstones $.99 /each Deluxe wolf mask $1.29 Skull Lightset $.79 bunch of odds and ends... cart was overflowing and I had other shoppers real mad at me because I got there first


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I hit all four of our local K marts today. Two had nothing left. One was still at 75% but had 7 of the gauze zombie costumes which I'm really wanting. I'm going back each day until they're at 90% and try to snag them. The fourth store had a few things at 90% but nothing I wanted. Some lady had a cart full of stuff for next year. She was really happy!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I cleaned out Menards of their leftover "barbed wire" for a dime each....yeehaw!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Went back to the kmart today and still saw the 75% off sign on the emaining stuff. Asked a clerk why it wasn't marked down as all the other marts were at 90% off. She scanned an item and lo and behold! 90% off!
Got 4 gauze zombie costumes (40.00) for 3.99 each! Also a fake crow (7.99) for 97 cents! I'm a happy dubbya!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Found a Boris at Big Lots for $3.00. It wasn't in the box, and never having bought one before, not sure if it is missing anything or even works, but why not for $3.


----------

